# Edit-In images from Lightroom 4 to Photoshop CS5 and JPEGs dont return to filmstrip



## DeEtteV (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi there, I hope someone can enlighten me on what I'm having an issue with.

I shoot in Raw, upload to Lightroom 4.1 where I have my images in a Catalog and folders within.  I like to make some small edits or maybe no edits in Lightroom and Edit-In [Cntl-E], sending the image into Photoshop CS5.  I make more edits on the image in Photoshop and then select 'Save As' add a new name to the image after the image number and then select TIFF.  Once the Tiff is formatted and complete I then select 'Save As' again and keep the same image name and number but choose JPEG so that I have two files to go back to Lightroom for viewing in the filmstrip next to the Raw image.  I have been doing this for 5-6 months, all of the sudden, the JPEGs I create don't return to the filmstrip as they once did.  They are there on my external hard drive when I look for them, I can see the saved TIFF, JPEG and RAW file.  I go back to LIghtroom to the folder and the JPEG is not there.  Can you tell me why they stopped returning from Photoshop and how I can get them back?  After I edit all of my images from a shoot I like to put all of my JPEGs into a Collection so that I can manage them easier.  This is making it more difficult than it should be.  I don't know what I changed in my settings to have made the JPEGS disappear from returning to the filmstrip.

Thank you so much for any thoughts.


----------



## bobrobert (Oct 23, 2012)

Have you checked all of the filmstrip? Maybe the order has changed for some reason.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

As far as I know, the behaviour you describe has never been a design feature of using the Lightroom "Edit in Photoshop" process. Only TIFF or PSD file formats will be returned to LR (in fact you can return both using two separate 'Save As' commands, which actually surprised me), *but not Jpeg*. I *think* there was a dot release of LR3 which did allow a loophole of accepting a Jpeg save and return to LR, but that was closed in subsequent versions of LR3 and into LR4.

If you really need to have a separate Jpeg version in your catalog (many don't bother as they can be created 'on demand' by using Lightroom's Export), you could either do the "Save As" in Photoshop as you do now, then back in Lightroom you could synchronise the folder to import that Jpeg. Alternatively, just bring the TIFF back into Lightroom, then export it as a Jpeg using the option to add it back to the catalog.


----------

